# Schitt's Creek on Pop (formerly TV Guide Channel)



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/schitts-creek-tv-review-772042

It's not classic tv but there's enough to keep me going after the first two episodes. It helps if you're a fan of Eugene Levy and Catherine O'Hara. They've been working together since 1976 (SCTV) and it shows in the ease of their on-screen relationship.

6.4 on IMDB and I think that's a fair rating. C+ or maybe B- and the setup could lead to an even better show.

Channel 273 on DirecTV. Sadly, Pop is in SD.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I've been watching. I'd say mildly amusing rather than laugh out loud funny. But I'm a fan of O'hara, Levy and Elliot. I just don't really understand the concept of series. Yea, it's your typical fish out of water show, but how do you buy a city? What exactly do they own?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I have watched the first 3 episodes. Not a great show, but I will probably keep watching for a while to see what happens.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

midas said:


> I've been watching. I'd say mildly amusing rather than laugh out loud funny. But I'm a fan of O'hara, Levy and Elliot. I just don't really understand the concept of series. Yea, it's your typical fish out of water show, but how do you buy a city? What exactly do they own?


Towns are sold on eBay fairly often. Generally, you buy the land and the buildings.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/09/towns-for-sale_n_1761217.html

Thinking about it a bit more, it's really a modern take on the late 1960's sitcom Green Acres. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Acres


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

More like a class-inverted Beverly Hillbillies complete with a Jethro and Ellie. The mayor is the inverted version of Mr. Drysdale. In Green Acres there was no change in financial situation and the patriarch actually wanted to be there. I'd say it's a mash-up of those two shows.


----------



## mt1 (Dec 13, 2002)

I like it. It got a few out loud laughs from me.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

How do you pronounce that first word?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Howie said:


> How do you pronounce that first word?


Beats the schitt out of me.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Watched the first three episodes today and enjoyed them.

Unfortunately, it's only in SD on D* which makes it harder to watch, but it's got a great cast.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> More like a class-inverted Beverly Hillbillies complete with a Jethro and Ellie. The mayor is the inverted version of Mr. Drysdale. In Green Acres there was no change in financial situation and the patriarch actually wanted to be there. I'd say it's a mash-up of those two shows.


I was thinking that the Eva Gabor character matches up with the Catherine O'Hara character. Rich women from sophisticated cities that are forced to live in Podunk. I do agree that it's really a mashup of TBH and GA. I hadn't thought of the Jethro and Ellie Mae connection but that does make sense.

"It's OK, it's his sister"


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> Unfortunately, it's only in SD on D* which makes it harder to watch, but it's got a great cast.


I noticed immediately that something was up. The picture is still 16:9, but it just didn't look HD. I guess in my mind, if a channel is not HD, then it is 4:3. Can't believe in 2015, I'm just starting to watch an SD show.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> I noticed immediately that something was up. The picture is still 16:9, but it just didn't look HD. I guess in my mind, if a channel is not HD, then it is 4:3. Can't believe in 2015, I'm just starting to watch an SD show.


The episodes are delayed but they are in HD On Demand on DirecTV.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2015/03/17/schitts-creek-renewed-for-season-2-by-pop/376236/

Renewed for a 13 episode 2nd season. The season one finale is Wednesday May 6.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

For me it continues to be very funny. I'm happy that it's getting renewed.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

I think the son David steals the show. sorta looks like a cross between Adam Lambert and Adam Levine, and although his personality type has been done over and over, he pulls it off well and makes me laugh. He is Eugene Levy's son (has the eyebrows)!


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

The wife and I just started watching this recently. Quirky, reminds of "Best In Show" which makes some sense given the actors I guess. I tire quickly of Chris Elliott and hope they continue to use him sparingly.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> The wife and I just started watching this recently. Quirky, reminds of "Best In Show" which makes some sense given the actors I guess. I tire quickly of Chris Elliott and hope they continue to use him sparingly.


I agree on Chris Elliott and his screen time has been reduced a lot in recent episodes.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

This show is one of our favorites for some reason. Anyone else still tuning in? We just like the offbeat humor and for some reason anytime Eugene Levy is on the screen we just laugh


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I thought it was ok, but I dropped it because I have too many other things saved up and this just never bubbled back to the top.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought the first season was really good. It's a CBC production and they've renewed it. The second season will be 13 episodes and filming began this month.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Missed this show earlier in the year. Looks like all eps starting at #1 are airing on 5/6, so set to record them. I'm a fan of O'hara and Levy. Don't really care for Elliot so hope he's not in it much and is not too annoying.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

they've really minimized his screen time, so that's been good for us


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Season two started last week in Canada on CBC. Not sure when POP is starting up, as the guide still shows Season one episodes.
Personally, I find the show is the funniest when Emily Hampshire is on screen. Her deadpan delivery and 'who cares' attitude is great.
I hope it succeeds in the U.S.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

March 16th on Pop.

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/10/22/schitts-creek-season-2-premiere-date


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yup, this week on Pop, season two begins. Schitt's Creek did well at last nights 'Canadian Screen Awards', winning nine I think (Orphan Black had a good night as well).
And, Schitt's has been picked up for a third season!
Super


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm really enjoying it. Of course, I've been a fan of Levy and O'Hara since SCTV, so that helps. 



 I just wish DirecTV would broadcast Pop in HD.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> I'm really enjoying it. Of course, I've been a fan of Levy and O'Hara since SCTV, so that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish DirecTV would broadcast Pop in HD.


I can't understand, in the wasteland that is sitcom TV, that POP was the only network who took a chance on this.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I'm really enjoying it. Of course, I've been a fan of Levy and O'Hara since SCTV, so that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish DirecTV would broadcast Pop in HD.


I liked the show when I watched it last year, but just couldn't deal with the SD and scrapped it.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> I'm really enjoying it. Of course, I've been a fan of Levy and O'Hara since SCTV, so that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish DirecTV would broadcast Pop in HD.


HD would be good. And I'd watch Lola Hetherton bits any day...


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Tonight's episode is hilarious! David is my favorite. 
Such an excellent cast. Levy and O'Hara make any ensemble. 


Anyone still watching?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Every week.. I love this show!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a season pass. It's a general store, but it's also a very specific store.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Really enjoying this season, which is odd. A lot less Chris Elliott this season. But I actually like him most of the time. And Daniel Levy has really been great this season. When the series first started I thought he was the weakest character and was only there because of his dad. Eugene Levy and Maureen O'Hara have been great throughout, but I've been a fan of both forever.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Soooo - it's 2018 and season four just began. Is anybody else watching?

I didn't catch this show when it began but started catching the episodes as they re-aired on Pop last year. I just cannot turn away. These characters are great.

BTW, if anybody else needed to catch up, it's on Netflix (S01 thru S03).

I still have S04 E01 from this week to watch, but I just finished S03 and I hope the show continues as it has. It's weird as hell, and maybe that is why it appeals to me. You can do weird - as long as you do it well.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Thanks for bumping this. I started watching this show a couple of years ago and liked it a lot, but at the time POP was only available on Directv in standard definition. It was terrible. I just couldn't watch.

I see they now have POPHD, so I've started recording S4, and I'll have to check out the others on Netflix.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

It is a great, quirky show... We really like it.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Soooo - it's 2018 and season four just began. Is anybody else watching?
> 
> I didn't catch this show when it began but started catching the episodes as they re-aired on Pop last year. I just cannot turn away. These characters are great.
> 
> ...


really good fun. Emily Hampshire is great, wish they'd write her in a little more...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Never heard of this show (but I do like Levy and O'Hara).
Didn't even know I had this channel available (685 on Optimum).
Just set a OnePass.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Never heard of this show (but I do like Levy and O'Hara).
> Didn't even know I had this channel available (685 on Optimum).
> Just set a OnePass.


If you have Netflix, you can view the first three seasons and it will be worth your while.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

tvmaster2 said:


> really good fun. Emily Hampshire is great, wish they'd write her in a little more...


This. She is great but they don't seem to know what to do with her.

She's one of my favorite characters. I love seeing her play one of the most normal people in town in this show whereas on Twelve Monkeys she's&#8230; not.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I watched the pilot the other day on Netflix. I'm in and added it to my favorites list. Funny stuff.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

sharkster said:


> If you have Netflix, you can view the first three seasons and it will be worth your while.


*Pop just release an App for Roku.*
Watched some of S4 with Tivo a few months back and decided to start from S1. (Goes slow the 1st few episodes, but picks up by ep5)

Just started S2. Took me this long to get the Roland Schitt joke


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just noticed that they did a Schitt's Creek Christmas Special this year.
(…and the new season starts Jan 16th)


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Deeeelightful! I cannot wait to watch.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I saw the christmas special. Looking forward to the new season. I can't believe I didn't know about this show when it started. At some point, probably only a year or so ago, they were re-airing episodes so I started watching them, then found it on Netflix (I think) and went through the entire series up to the most current season, at which point I set a Pass. I had heard about the special and had to check to make sure my Pass picked it up (it did).


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ugh... S5E1 was horrible, especially the dynamic between David and Alexis. They were trying too hard (having established the relationship over four seasons).

Then S5E2... that was gold. I hope they make a "real" Crows III. Moira's performance was simply terrifying.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

S5E3 / The Plant
A few F-bombs in this episode.
Don't remember if they had any uncensored in past episodes.
Anyway, a good episode and looking forward to 


Spoiler



The Crows have Eyes III Premier next week


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I think the F-bombs started this season, maybe the end of last season?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

"The M.V.P."
One of the better episodes this season. A lot of great lines.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I upped my cable package, and still don't get PopTV. When will I be able to see this latest season? I'm missing David terribly!!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

'Schitt's Creek' Renewed For Sixth & Final Season By Pop & CBC


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> 'Schitt's Creek' Renewed For Sixth & Final Season By Pop & CBC


'Final'?  Oh no. Would be cool if Netflix picked it up, since they carry the re-run seasons anyway. Maybe it's not a hot property - I have no idea - but it's a unique show and I'd love to see it continue.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, but we still get 2 more years.

edit: One more year.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Yeah, but we still get 2 more years.


Two? The most recent season is season 5, I think.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My mistake, I mis-read the headline. Yes, only one more season next year


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'm enjoying Season 5 quite a bit. There have been some sweet moments like the proposal or Mrs. Rose being so supportive of Stevie.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, totally agree. But the humor always continues to surprise me. 

Best joke of the season (IMO) was when Johnny, Moira, Roland and Stevie were in the waiting room when Johnny had his "cardiac incident" and Moira was trying to call David but couldn't get through (because he and Patrick were on their hike) so Johnny suggested that she call Alexis ... and Moira replied, "Well, that's an idea! DOES ANYONE HAVE HER NUMBER?" 
BA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*Jan 7, 2020 (next week):*


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

sharkster said:


> 'Final'?  Oh no. Would be cool if Netflix picked it up, since they carry the re-run seasons anyway. Maybe it's not a hot property - I have no idea - but it's a unique show and I'd love to see it continue.


Dan Levy has said he wants the show to go out while it's popular. Takes a lot of guts to do that. I just hope they don't kill off any characters.

And I'm dying to see how the series ends. Was it a dream? Does someone win the lottery? Did they really not lose all of their money like they thought? The characters are so different now than during season one.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> Dan Levy has said he wants the show to go out while it's popular. Takes a lot of guts to do that. I just hope they don't kill off any characters.
> 
> And I'm dying to see how the series ends. Was it a dream? Does someone win the lottery? Did they really not lose all of their money like they thought? The characters are so different now than during season one.


Yeah, definitely gutsy and smart. I'll still miss these characters but that's ok.

I don't really think they would kill anybody off. That would definitely be shocking.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I think it goes the Breaking Bad route with Eugene Levy becoming a drug kingpin.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

NYT 01/07/20: The Rise of 'Schitt's Creek'


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Is there any way to stream this? I have Pop, but not in HD. I recorded it last night, but it looked like crap.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Is there any way to stream this? I have Pop, but not in HD. I recorded it last night, but it looked like crap.


Some streaming devices have a Pop TV app. Depends on what you have.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Roku has the Pop app


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

gweempose said:


> Is there any way to stream this? I have Pop, but not in HD. I recorded it last night, but it looked like crap.


Are you looking for the current season? The previous seasons are on Netflix. I think they have up to season 5.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for the recommendation for the Pop app! I just streamed the first episode of Season 6 on my Apple TV and it looked great. The only downside is that you are forced to sit through a handful of commercials.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Started watching the first 3 episodes of S1 of this last night. Outside of the 4 main characters being "over the top" ignorant of how "average" people live, I found it fairly funny. it reminds me somewhat of Arrested Development in that it's about a family not used to struggling for money, being thrust into that role. I'll watch this intermittently over the next few months. My assumption is that the show remains funny given that there's 5 (and I guess now 6) seasons. I generally have liked anything that Chris Elliot is in that I've seen, so that helps


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I hate Chris Elliot and I love this show.  The 4 main characters adapt over the course of the series. It gets funnier over time, as the supporting cast and main cast integrate.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I was just cruising through the guide and found that Andy Cohen has the cast of this show coming up on his 'Watch What Happens Live w/Andy Cohen' show on Thursday, 1/23 (Bravo).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

martinp13 said:


> I hate Chris Elliot and I love this show.  The 4 main characters adapt over the course of the series. It gets funnier over time, as the supporting cast and main cast integrate.


Same. Part of it is that Elliot is a small portion.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Been enjoying this show on Netflix. I wondered a few times if the books the characters read were real. Turns out that they are not real books, but instead subtle jokes relating to the episode or character.

The Schitt's Creek Reading List, Season One - That's Normal


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Interesting twist in the latest episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Interesting twist in the latest episode.


Yeah. They took away a character exit for the finale. Or did they?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m also thinking that there will be more to that twist.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I love this show and I'm going to be sorry to see it go. I've been a Catherine O'Hara fan since SCTV and she's the reason I started watching. Eugene Levy has also been consistently funny since SCTV, but I absolutely love Dan Levy.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> I'm also thinking that there will be more to that twist.


Guess not


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

_*







*_
_*"Happy Ending"*_​_*
*_


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Did anyone watch the 1-hour documentary which followed the final episode? The weepiest wrap show about a comedy ever, and it was great. Just shows their team knows how to get things done. Loved the Twyla twist two episodes ago, hysterical but subtle. Dan Levy said something to the effect of we’re going away for awhile, but not forever. I’m thinking a theatrical film, aka ‘Sex In The City’


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder about the documentary. We just finished watching it and are now both blubbering messes. It was awesome.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Absolutely loved Moira's getup for the wedding! 
"There are times for sentimentality, but your only son's wedding is certainly not one of them!" --gotta love Moira!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Bump!
I started watching this in the hospital last week and finished it today. 
I loved it. I want more, or at least more collaborations from the Levy family.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Where is the documentary?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Where is the documentary?


The documentary is on Netflix.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Also avail for purchase on Amazon Prime.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks-- watched it last night. It was really good.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

FYI

A mini 'Schitt's Creek' Rosebud Motel springs up in Seattle's Queen Anne neighborhood


----------

